# helpppppp! biting pup!



## nemoletitia (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi can anyone offer any words of advice/ support! Eight wk old puppy constantly biting me, kids, furniture etc. Have tried replacing with chew toys as he's biting. Tried yelping and acting out being hurt. Hsve shouted firm 'no's' but all to no avail. Pup getting plenty of play and interaction. Has lots of garden play time but just wants to bite bite bite! Arghh.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

You will have to redirect his biting to toys for a long time. There is no magic fix that works right away, but redirection is the best way. Also, kids are easy and fun targets for puppies. They run around and scream and don't look like giants. 

"No" has no meaning to a puppy. You can yell "FLYING SAUCER!" or "EL CHUPACABRA!" all day long, and it would still mean nothing. Say "No", redirect and praise like crazy when he switches his attention to the toy. Repeat 100 times a day. He will get it. Dre now knows that all of his toys are sitting in a small plastic bucket, so if he wants to chew on something, he goes straight to the bucket and picks up whatever his teeth are itching for. 


Remember, "Rome wasn't built in a day"


----------



## nemoletitia (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you! Nice to know we're not alone!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just to set an expectation...you have a few more weeks of the shark attacks before he 'get's it'. Deep breath. It is worth it.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Just hang in there. It will get better. Keep up with the yelping when he bites. (face into a wall or corner if necessary) He'll eventually get the point with the yelp. This will also come in handy with bite inhibition.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been criticized for this method, but I've had 2 pups now no biting from Chase at all and only one incident broken skin from Miles through the whole puppyhood. 

So I will share anyways because it worked for us. Chase is 4 months and never ever bites me. 

We put the space between the thumb and index finger on top of the muzzle then use these fingers to squeeze upper lip into baby teeth. Firm pressure, little shake, look him in the eye, firm no. We did this any time he nipped at us his first days and he's been fine since. 

Good luck!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

MilesMom...We use this method also... the breeder taught us to squeeze his little jowls in between his teeth so he know it hurts to bite. Bite inhabition is very important, and once they get it, then you only need to watch out for the fish hook snagging.
I use "Stop biting " instead of NO.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All of this normal and the baby dog should not be penalized for nipping. This is how they explore the environment around them. 

They have the ability to learn to mouth gently. Certainly, they need to experience human skin, however, they need to learn all human skin is extremely sensitive. They need to learn to mouth softly, very softly and that humans are very, very fragile. 

Let them bite :-* the more they explore the more they learn.

Follow this thread... You are not alone good to know ;D
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8265.msg63361.html#msg63361


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

I would agree datacan. Until ours 'figured it out', I would yelp *every time* she bit, no matter how hard or soft. And playtime would immediately cease until I'd 'healed'.

She learned in a few days that biting caused play to stop (which is what she didn't want), and that I was incredibly wimpy and it was best to bite all 'around the air' of my hand or arm, rather than bite me even softly. 

Now I have a dog that I would have to impale my own hand on her teeth in order to get her to bite me. It's perfect.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Indeed, I put gloves, though. Soft leather work gloves and treated them as my own skin. Yelped every time. 

Kept my fingers in his mouth for 30 seconds at a time. After two or three times the boy never chewed on our fingers. 
Or ate any leather gloves, sofa or leather car seats.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Datacan... I totally agree!!
I let Fergy have my hand and fingers in his mouth, and let him gently chew on them... I cry out if he hurts, or get to rough. He has not drawn blood since he first met me 6 wks ago. 
I agree with the glove Idea, when I am in the garden, and I have my gloves on, It is easier to let him chew, but A soft caring mouth is very important.


----------



## nemoletitia (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you everybody!, lots of great advice.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I still let our puppy have my hands until she chomps too hard and it ends. I am fully healed from her bite 3 weeks ago now. I also divert with chew toys for her. She is aggressive with her toys but has never chewed shoes, clothes, furniture or her bedding. She seems to be settling down now a bit more. Getting older and smarter. So am I in terms of knowing her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, so my 10 weeks old V jumping to snap at my behind and tearing my pants is normal? Thanks, I was a bit concerned since my toller has never done this as a pup. So much for the books telling you to just turn around and ignore the puppy when he jumps, my Zara just attacks me form behind. Yeah, shark attack is a good description!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I retired more than a few articles of clothing to the 'suitable-for-weeding-only' pile until Savannah grew out of that phase. Those that couldn't be worn outside any longer and were converted to cleaning rags. Normal.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine did this but largely has grasped she gets lots of good girls if she keeps feet firmly on floor and has 'something ' a toy or ball which prevents the biting in her mouth ( largely grasped it as I go into overdrive praise when she does it). Currently I m leaving her lead trailing round the house which to my surprise she doesn't mind so then when I come downstairs and she goes into frantic 'Hello where have you been all this 5 minutes!!??' She does so picking up the lead in mouth and bum end wagging and wiggling like crazy. 

It's saving on clothes and nerves ....mostly. 
She is 17 weeks


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Taika is 9 months old now, I use to always put something in his mouth (soft toy, or one of his cuddle rugs) now when he get excited or when he wakes up and comes out of his crate he grabs something in his mouth. We think it is so cute, same as when one of us comes home, he runs around finds one of his things puts it in his mouth then comes and greats us. Saved us lots of bites. Only thing now is making sure he has his blankies around he mouths them and does not rip them and just drags them around on the floor. I have several one in the wash every day.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

Joséphine said:


> Ok, so my 10 weeks old V jumping to snap at my behind and tearing my pants is normal? Thanks, I was a bit concerned since my toller has never done this as a pup. So much for the books telling you to just turn around and ignore the puppy when he jumps, my Zara just attacks me form behind. Yeah, shark attack is a good description!


Odin is. 10 weeks and we are in the same phase. Even the vet commented how he is VERY mouthy when we got our boosters yesterday. He has gotten so out of control a couple of times that he has had to have some time out in his crate. Mostly to keep me from getting too frustrated. Yesterday he jumped up and got my nose really badly. 

Nothing to do but keep redirecting, ignoring when naughty, and keep reminding yourself that one day he will get it!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The puppy's biting behavior is very, very typical, and not at all unusual. As frustrating as it is, try to understand that it's not really a matter of the puppy "getting it" or being trained out of it. In the long run, no matter what you do or don't do, the puppy will grow out of this behavior. Of course, there are things you can do to try to protect yourself, in the meantime. Ignore, redirect, turn away, yelp, etc. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

When will biting peak, and when should it start to taper off?
Fenrir is 16 weeks now, and still biting pants & ankles. His bites are getting more painful, so I really hope the end is in sight.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's been a while since I raised a pup. My last two dogs were adopted as young adults, so I really don't remember when the puppy biting begins to taper off. Four months? Six months? Much sooner than that? ??? I just can't remember. Maybe someone else will be able to answer this question for you.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Mine wasn't as bad as some, but it peaked at about 14-16 weeks for us, and tapered away to 20 weeks where when he gets that look in his eye you calm him down, distract ,and start doing training quicksmart! Distract and calm, distract and calm!

A good walk often does the trick too.


----------

